# Day 6 blastocyst transfer - implantation bleeding 1dpt?



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Dear ladies, 

Need your advice please. I had a day 6 expanded blastocyst transfer this Thursday and started spotting with pinkish blood already 1 dpt. Initially I thought it could be just a scratch from the catheter, but spotting still continues today 2 dpt and matches all descriptions of implantation bleeding (pink colour, small amounts when wipe, mucusy, sorry TMI).

I was wondering if anybody had the same experience and can the implantation bleeding start so early after transfer? Really appreciate the feedback, as I still have 7 days to wait before testing and already going crazy of uncertainty.


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hiya, didn't want to read and run. I am not going to be able to help you though. I'd have thought it was too early for anything sinister though. I hope it is implantation bleed and in a week you will have your lovely bfp. Good luck, not to long to go!

I would probably contact your clinic though as they may tell you to up your progesterone support.

julsxx


----------

